# برنامج Earth Works لحساب الكميات



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

برنامج Earth Works لحساب الكميات المعتمد فى السعودية



لاتنسونى بدعائكم


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

*




*​


----------



## حسام بوشكش (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا باشمهندس
أرجو تحميل شرح برنامج earth work باللغة العربية لانى محتاج اليه ضرورى جدا
وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eyad1983 (25 مارس 2010)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## eyad1983 (25 مارس 2010)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## az1615 (26 مارس 2010)

الف شكر لك والله يوفقك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (21 أبريل 2010)

اى شى محتاجة فى ايرث ورك تحت امرك فى القريب احط كتاب عربى ليك اخى الفاضل


----------



## ahmadj5 (3 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا ا جدا ا جدا ا جدا ا جدا ا جدا ا جدا ا جدا ا جدا ا جدا ا جدا


----------



## علي فؤاد (3 مايو 2010)

مليون الف شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد فرزات (3 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## a7med elsawy (3 مايو 2010)

شفا الله امهات المسلمين اجمعين وبارك لنا في من منهم حى يرزق وبارك للك فى والديك ورحمهم احياء وبعد الممات 
مشكوووووور


----------



## africano800 (3 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 مايو 2010)

من البرامج المهمة جدا في حساب الكميات بل هو اكثرها دقة 
باراك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## اسلام عاطف (3 مايو 2010)

الف الف الف شكر جزاك الله خير لو ممكن الشرح عربي


----------



## miqnas (23 مايو 2010)

god bless you and thanx alot


----------



## eng saad ali (4 يونيو 2010)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الف شكر
نرغب في شرح عربي للبرنامج
وشكررررررررررررررا


----------



## مساح توتال ستيشن (4 يونيو 2010)

يا ريت شي إصدار 64 بت


----------



## عمروكريم عربى (5 يونيو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mdsayed (14 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## m_e (25 يونيو 2010)

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## antarah (26 يونيو 2010)

مشكور ولكن مش دة برنامج الايرث وورك للأسف


----------



## mohamed dsds (29 يونيو 2010)

مشكور يا أخي ... بس يا ريت االاقي عندك نسخة من الفيرجن الجديد 
و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (29 يونيو 2010)




----------



## mohamedazab (29 يونيو 2010)

الف مليوووووووووووووووووووووون شكرا يا جميل


----------



## باسل الحبيب (30 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اسعودى (30 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## antarah (30 يونيو 2010)

برنامج الايرث وورك برنامج معتمد من الوزارة لحساب الكمبيات فى المملكة العربية السعودية والبرنامج بييجى معاه فلاشة اللى هى الدونجل ولازم يشتغل بيها وحتى الان انا ماشفتش اى نسخه من البرنامج ده مكركه او بسيريال للاسف


----------



## eng_es84 (13 يوليو 2010)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## sur_jeh (14 يوليو 2010)

جزيت خيرا اخي محمود بعد ما انزل البرنامج وافك الضغط يظر عدة ايكونات وكل ما افتح ست اب اوغيرها يخرج لي انترربتد او كلوز او اجنور ولا يفتح البرنامج افيدوني جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## BLACKEAGL (17 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (18 يوليو 2010)

خير الناس انفعهم للناس .............جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (18 يوليو 2010)

*



*​


----------



## atiadatiad (19 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جدا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عماد منصور (19 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## أبو ماجد (19 يوليو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abojabl (19 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## faisal aburaya (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا 
جزيييييييييييييييييييلا


----------



## امينة راشد (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر[/quote]


----------



## khalidabbas (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمودامين (28 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررر


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (28 مارس 2011)

اخي مشكور علي النسخه انا لم اجربها لانها فعلا متسطب عندي نفس النسخه قبل كده بس يا ريت لو عندك النسخه الجديده earth workes xp يا ريت ترفعها علي المنتدي وشكرا


----------



## ابو رائد العسيري (28 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اين الربط الذي يحمل منه البرنامج


----------



## هدايت الوندي (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا وفقك الله ..


----------



## ابراهيم ابوعواد (29 مارس 2011)

اخي الكريم تم تنزيله بس لم يعمل
ارجو التفضل بالتوضيح


----------



## كبل (29 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## happy_hoda (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## يوسف السندوانى (13 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيكو وليكو


----------



## علي فؤاد (6 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي فؤاد (6 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## CHAFIA (6 يوليو 2011)

merci beaucoup


----------



## falehffb (10 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يا معلم


----------



## م.حسين عبد الهادي (10 يوليو 2011)

كتاب شرح Earth Work XP باللغه العربيه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t272207.html


----------



## youssryali (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## سبيدنت (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور جدا على المجهود العطيم بس فين البرنامج


----------



## سبيدنت (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mdsayed (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## salim mito (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## ابوعمر عبدالعزيز م (27 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## رضا المرسى على (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهـ عمار (28 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي


----------



## falehffb (9 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## م الجراني (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## rafea1978 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## rafea1978 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

هل يوجد اصدار متوافق مع WIN7 64Bit​


----------



## selamlolo (10 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سلمان الراوي (10 مايو 2012)

اشكر كل الجهود المبذوله والتي تنهض بالمهندسين واعمال الهندسة المتطورة


----------



## buraida (12 يوليو 2012)

الف مليون شكر يا باشمهندس وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااا


----------



## er-abd (24 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## buraida (1 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## ENG TAHA A.H (24 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم جميعا
كان عندي استفسار بخصوص برنامج earth work 
انا لسه مبتدأ فيه ولا ادخل اي بيانات غير ground level , road level فقط واستخرج منه cross section ,total volumes فهل ذلك يعتبر صحيح ... بدون ادخال side slob ولا اي بيانات اخرى ... ارجو الافاده...
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء....


----------



## abda1983 (27 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم مشكور اخي على المجهود وحقيقا انا اعمل علي البرنامج لكن نقصني بعض المعلومات 
طبعا بعد ما ادخل الرفع المساحي وادخل مناسيب القطع تواجهني مشكلة وهي كيفية تحديد المسافة من السنر للشمال واليمين بحيث يتطايق معي البرفايل قريد مع امناسيب القطع في حالة الردم اخي بختصار لو عندك امكانية اشرح لينا اعمال الردم للطبقات


----------



## mhmuad (27 نوفمبر 2013)

جزيت خيرا اخي محمود بعد ما انزل البرنامج وافك الضغط يظر عدة ايكونات وكل ما افتح ست اب اوغيرها يخرج لي انترربتد او كلوز او اجنور ولا يفتح البرنامج افيدوني جزاك اللة خيرا​


----------



## يونس علي سعيد (30 نوفمبر 2013)

_سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم_​






​


----------



## اسامه نزار (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## حسام الصاوي (25 فبراير 2014)

اخي الكريم جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك انا بالفعل عندي البرنامج ولا كن هناك فيل اكسل ياتي مع البرنامج لتحويل الملف من صيغة txt الي صيفة بتنظيم معين لتسهيل دخول قرات الارض الطبيعية الي البرنامج ابحث عنة ولم اجدة لو ممكن المساعدة وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## adel104 (26 فبراير 2014)

جزيت خيراً و زوجت بكراً


----------



## أبو حفص أمجد (26 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (27 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رضا المرسى خطاب (28 فبراير 2014)

انا معى برنامج الايرث ورك الجديد ولكنه لايعمل الا من خلال دونجل وهذا ملفات شرح له


----------



## m.bally (26 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Al Mohager (26 سبتمبر 2014)

لو سمحت شرح طريقة التثبيت علي ويندوز 7


----------



## علي سليم متولي (30 سبتمبر 2014)

الف شكرررررررررررر


----------



## eng.darsh7 (28 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتو ااناا باجي ااسطب البرنامج يطلعلي الرسالة ددي 
يااترى اايه السبب وايه الحل فيها ارجو الرد سريعا ..


----------

